# Can i Change my Se-r to STICK?



## SE-R420 (Jun 22, 2002)

I am kinda pissed that i didint get my car in stick, and i was wondering if there was any way that i could change my automatic tranny to a manual transmission with clutch and stick to the 6 speed? i could probably buy a used spec v gear box and stuff.

give me feedback on cost and whether its possible or not.

THank You


----------



## cortrim1 (May 1, 2002)

SE-R420 said:


> *I am kinda pissed that i didint get my car in stick, and i was wondering if there was any way that i could change my automatic tranny to a manual transmission with clutch and stick to the 6 speed? i could probably buy a used spec v gear box and stuff.
> 
> give me feedback on cost and whether its possible or not.
> 
> THank You *


yes it can be done but its going to cost you


----------



## SE-R420 (Jun 22, 2002)

*how much you think it will cost???* 


thanx


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

SE-R420 said:


> *how much you think it will cost???
> 
> 
> thanx *


right now, no one knows, because it has not been attempted, as far as anyone knows with the new QR25 motor. You may have been better off getting an SE-R 5 speed, rather than the automatic. Its definatley possible, but the cost will be at least a few thousand dollars. 

You're looking at:

 New Transmission
 Clutch
 Labor of cutting into the floorboard to put in the clutch pedal
 Slight modification to the area where the gearbox is going to sit.
 A whole bunch of other things that I can't seem to think of at the time. 
I know one guy on the board who has pics of his auto-to-manual swap for his B13 Sentra with the GA16 engine. It is also very time consuming, so you're going to need a second car, or have a very good friend be willing to shuttle you around. I'll post the thread URL for the auto-to-manual swap as soon as I find it.

-Sam


----------



## SE-R420 (Jun 22, 2002)

Thanx for the feedback, i didint get the 5-speed se-r because my parents didnt let me get a stick shift in general, if i was allowed to get a stick, i woulda bought the spec-v, but my parents thought that i would get sick of shifting since i live about 10 minutes outside of NYC. 







2002 Black SE-R
AEM Intake
Stillen Exhaust
Ridiculous Sound System


----------



## cortrim1 (May 1, 2002)

SE-R420 said:


> *Thanx for the feedback, i didint get the 5-speed se-r because my parents didnt let me get a stick shift in general, if i was allowed to get a stick, i woulda bought the spec-v, but my parents thought that i would get sick of shifting since i live about 10 minutes outside of NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just and some nitrous and you will smoke a car that has a stick


----------



## SE-R420 (Jun 22, 2002)

i want to add nitrous but after doing research i think nitrous will destroy my car. i need it to last another 2-3 years, until the lease is up. but if i get the money i will add the turbo available
nitrous is a good idea, but i dont want to mess up my engine.

thanx for the reply


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

SE-R420 said:


> *i want to add nitrous but after doing research i think nitrous will destroy my car. i need it to last another 2-3 years, until the lease is up. but if i get the money i will add the turbo available
> nitrous is a good idea, but i dont want to mess up my engine.
> 
> thanx for the reply *


Thurbo? what turbo? If there is one available do you have a link for me?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

SilverSpec175 said:


> *Thurbo? what turbo? If there is one available do you have a link for me? *


There to my knowledge isn't a turbo kit out for the Spec yet.


----------



## SE-R420 (Jun 22, 2002)

then what is that thread on this forum that shows the picture and price of a turbo on the spec, the turbo is right where the winshield washer fluid container would be. it costs about 5 g's, so start savin


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

SE-R420 said:


> *then what is that thread on this forum that shows the picture and price of a turbo on the spec, the turbo is right where the winshield washer fluid container would be. it costs about 5 g's, so start savin *


That would be a one of a kind Super Charger from Area 51 or Street Concepts, not a turbo... I know they installed it, but I have yet to see any numbers on it.


At this point your best option would be to trade it in and buy the Spec V.... would be cheaper than trying to convert it to stick... sorry...but true


----------



## SE-R420 (Jun 22, 2002)

im going to just keep my se-r, which is actually pretty damn quick and beats a lot of sticks, and auto's. i put in a aem intake and stillen exhaust and it made a big difference,

mike


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

SE-R420 said:


> *im going to just keep my se-r, which is actually pretty damn quick and beats a lot of sticks, and auto's. i put in a aem intake and stillen exhaust and it made a big difference,
> 
> mike *


Mike, if you get some extra cash, I would be interested to see some dyno numbers on your setup.


----------



## SE-R420 (Jun 22, 2002)

where would i go to get my car dyno tested?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

SE-R420 said:


> *where would i go to get my car dyno tested? *


Hmm...look into the phone book or see if you have any friends out that that know a good show with a Dynojet to run on. You should only pay $50 for two pulls at the most. Find a shop that is respectable to test it out.


----------



## SE-R420 (Jun 22, 2002)

what does it do exactly? like test pounds of torque, and hp at the wheels? does it show 0-60 time or 1/4 mile time?

MiKe


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

SE-R420 said:


> *what does it do exactly? like test pounds of torque, and hp at the wheels? does it show 0-60 time or 1/4 mile time?
> 
> MiKe *


Basically it tests the actual horsepower and torque to the wheels of your ride. It's a good starting point to see what you're actually putting down, and whenever you do a mod, you can see how much it's giving you. It's a tuning tool.


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

hey SE-R420....what is your 0-60 time?? also, you leased your car and are planning on swaping transmissions, why didn't you buy it??? because you are gonna have to if you do that. I have a auto also...cause I KNOW I would get sick of shifting.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

No offense, but it is crazy to buy a car if its not exactly what you want. A new car is a lot of money and if you are going to spend it get what you really want. But if your parents paid for it, dont complain.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> *No offense, but it is crazy to buy a car if its not exactly what you want. A new car is a lot of money and if you are going to spend it get what you really want. But if your parents paid for it, dont complain. *



bingo. I paid for my car, so I got what I want with what I could afford.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Im glad I love a cheap car. But I can honestly say, there is no other type of car I would rather have than what I have now. If someone walked up and handed me a new Z06 or something, I would go sell it, do a motor swap, and have 50K left over.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

this questions been asking so many times..

how bout this? Can i change a stick to auto? haha j/k


----------



## Brooklyn-B15 (Dec 15, 2002)

doesnt unorthodox racing out in deer park have a dyno?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Brooklyn-B15 said:


> *doesnt unorthodox racing out in deer park have a dyno? *


www.dynojet.com

You can check anywhere in the US for the nearest dynojet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

Yea, go out and buy a new Spec V. It would have smart to save money and just buy a stick to begin with.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

HEY SE-R420, STAY W/ THE AUTO MAN! I'VE GOT A 2002 SE-R AUTO! hmmm... i see that 420! see w/ a stick you'd be stalling here and there man! sh1t! when I'm just faded out of my mind I can hardly drive straight, I can just imagine shifting! and shifting through 6 gears! sh1t gimme a break. I'm not saying I'm lazy... well I am, but only when I'm high!  My previous car was a 95 civic ex 4dr and It was 5 speed. shifting never really gets boring, just frustrating during those times of bumper to bumper traffic.


----------



## SE-R420 (Jun 22, 2002)

yea you know bout the 420 style. im actually transferring over my lease to someone, using lease trader.com. should find someone sooner or later. Im gunna finance out a 2003 spec v. i got a black now and the paint is sick when its clean but it shows scratches and swirls so bad, im gunna get the white, and get a body kit, not sure which one yet, i liek the stillen but i hear bad things.

mike


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Get a level 10 automatic trans. and call it a day.


----------



## SE-R420 (Jun 22, 2002)

How would that make my car faster and how much faster do you think? how much do they go for? thank you


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

not necessarily the tranny..............a level 10 torqu convertver would let you have a higher stall speed. Also, a valve body mod would help too. I'm pretty sure they don't make the TC for your car yet, so you'd have to source one and send to them.


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

The car will go faster, because the trans. will shift a whole lot quicker. On mine I turn the tires when it goes to second and third. If you don't want to talk to level 10, find a transmission performance shop in your area and ask for a quick shift kit, performance(bulletproof) transmission rebuild kit, and find out how much they will stall your torque converter for. 3500 should be good enough. Chimmike is right about the torque converter, but after a while your stock transmission components will wear out fast, that's why you should go the whole 9 yards. If you go level 10 it will cost you only about a arm and a leg. Also a finger from your remaining hand. Like 3500 for everything. All you would have to do is put it in. Not to hard. If you go to a performance transmission shop just the parts and the stalling will cost you a grand total of about 400 dollars plus another 1600-1900 for someone to rebuild your transmission. Hope this helps.


----------



## SE-R420 (Jun 22, 2002)

i got my car up on leasetrader so i think im just gunna get out of the lease and buy a 03' specv


----------

